# flake jobs



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

post em up


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Man I have posted my car way too much


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

that your lincoln?


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 16 2008, 01:45 PM~11617407
> *
> *


SHIT I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ,HOMIES GETTING TO LAZEY TO POST?? :uh:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep - Do a search .................... 


Alot easier & faster than waiting around for others to post up pics..............


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some motorcycle parts. Vermillion red with red flake.


----------



## RollerZ Only STL (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres my truck in the booth.... black base with blue flake...


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2008)

A FLAT Black Avalanche

The hottest thing going right now has to be the revision of the "FLAT" look. Gone are the days of "the higher the gloss the better the paint job", now everybody wants to see who can get the FLATTEST. Here is a little something from Merzees and HARD Lifestyle. Enjoy!
More Flat Black Avalance Pics here :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE IS A FLAKE JOB


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It never fails...... :uh:


----------



## RollerZ Only STL (Sep 18, 2008)

nooo the flakest :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

too much flake looks tacky


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 24 2008, 11:21 PM~11691535
> *too much flake looks tacky
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Britney_@Sep 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11682003
> *A FLAT Black Avalanche
> 
> The hottest thing going right now has to be the revision of the "FLAT" look. Gone are the days of "the higher the gloss the better the paint job", now everybody wants to see who can get the FLATTEST.  Here is a little something from Merzees and HARD Lifestyle.  Enjoy!
> ...


Not my style....but I like that! Looks sweet laid out like that!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11658624
> *Some motorcycle parts. Vermillion red with red flake.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11694567
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## RollerZ Only STL (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 24 2008, 09:41 PM~11692532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das baaaad asssss :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 24 2008, 10:21 PM~11691535
> *too much flake looks tacky
> *


Tacky, it is how it is laid out, and how it is presented, I do not like when people add to much base, would be better to spend some extra on flake to make things blend, or just using cheap ass flake, that is the biggest issue.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

thats true i guess i worded it wrong :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Britney_@Sep 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11682003
> *A FLAT Black Avalanche
> 
> The hottest thing going right now has to be the revision of the "FLAT" look. Gone are the days of "the higher the gloss the better the paint job", now everybody wants to see who can get the FLATTEST.  Here is a little something from Merzees and HARD Lifestyle.  Enjoy!
> ...


if it dont shine buff it.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 25 2008, 08:05 PM~11699830
> *thats true i guess i worded it wrong  :uh:
> *



no no, you were right............. anything more than one jar, maybe two pushing it; is tacky.


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

*H.O.K. Brandy Kandy Wine Over Silver and Gold Flakes.*


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11700638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick ass patterns, I love that shit


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 25 2008, 05:58 PM~11700229
> *if it dont shine buff it.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I used a quarter of a jar on this monte:










quarter jar on this top:









quarter jar on this firewall:


































quarter jar on this lac (note: all I did on this lac was the flake, and the kandy. my homie sneek did the rest on it. it's his car)










I don't even remember what i used on this. like an 8th of a jar:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks good Trick or Treat


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 26 2008, 10:09 AM~11706212
> *Looks good Trick or Treat
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks,


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2008, 11:47 AM~11705991
> *I used a quarter of a jar on this monte:
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit aside I have seen your flake and your flake is not even throughout the whole car, that is why using a quarter of a jar is not enough. You are just adding flake for show, but when you get into dark areas you can see the difference. It is easy to hake flake in the sun. When you inside, that is where the difference comes to light


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

old school flake, shift blue/green over black base, about 3/4 of the jar









daddy roth silver 









magenta over it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 26 2008, 07:21 PM~11709621
> *Bullshit aside I have seen your flake and your flake is not even throughout the whole car, that is why using a quarter of a jar is not enough.  You are just adding flake for show, but when you get into dark areas you can see the difference.  It is easy to hake flake in the sun.  When you inside, that is where the difference comes to light
> *



you're a fucken idiot. ask anyone that seen dee's monte indoor at lowrider and they'll tell you how the flake look. and what about the pics that i posted inside the spray booth.... oh, i forgot. I have this magical sun that follows me around inside the spraybooth while i paint.

by the way, the only pictures that I posted that were "in the sun" were half of the ones of the bike. the firewall was outside, but it was at night.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 27 2008, 02:28 PM~11714749
> *you're a fucken idiot. ask anyone that seen dee's monte indoor at lowrider and they'll tell you how the flake look. and what about the pics that i posted inside the spray booth.... oh, i forgot. I have this magical sun that follows me around inside the spraybooth while i paint.
> 
> by the way, the only pictures that I posted that were "in the sun" were half of the ones of the bike. the firewall was outside, but it was at night.
> *


WELL FIRST OFF WATCH YOU FUCKING MOUTH!!!!! I GOT ONLY A REASON TO HAVE ISSUE WITH YOU, SO BASICALLY, YOU NEED TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WITH THAT BULLSHIT.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Trick the cat that owns the caddy (SNEEK) is his real name Hilton and did he used to do graff with V05. and WHO. from years back ?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh yeah and here are some flake jobs !! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 27 2008, 10:42 PM~11716902
> *Hey Trick the cat that owns the caddy (SNEEK) is his real name Hilton and did he used to do graff with V05. and WHO. from years back ?
> *



nah, his name is jorge. he used to graff but I forgot with what crew.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11715834
> *WELL FIRST OFF WATCH YOU FUCKING MOUTH!!!!!  I GOT ONLY A REASON TO HAVE ISSUE WITH YOU, SO BASICALLY, YOU NEED TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WITH THAT BULLSHIT.
> *



STFU, all you fucking do is look for anything that I fucking post to talk your little trash. grow up old man. But you're right! I should respect the elderly.


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

Im in love with this color scheme, please dont mind if i use it for my next project.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 28 2008, 09:49 AM~11719245
> *STFU, all you fucking do is look for anything that I fucking post to talk your little trash.  grow up old man.  But you're right! I should respect the elderly.
> *


WELL WE WILL SPEAK WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN, OR YOU GONNA HIDE BEHIND YOUR MOM????


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidemotion_@Sep 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11720667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free homie , aint no copyright on a paint job. Glad you like it !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

Green base w/ heavy purple flake and violet pinstripe


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Sep 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11724933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT SHIT? :barf:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 29 2008, 01:45 AM~11725509
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT? :barf:
> *


its a trunk with a crown decal painted in gold flakes,


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

NOW THIS IS A FLAKE JOB!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Sep 29 2008, 07:31 PM~11733179
> *its a trunk with a crown decal painted in gold flakes,
> *


looks 3-d...... not like a sticker


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 30 2008, 12:46 PM~11740119
> *NOW THIS IS A FLAKE JOB!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


outer limits...... :cheesy:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 30 2008, 06:22 PM~11742649
> *looks 3-d...... not like a sticker
> *


yup it is 3D dont know what else to call it so i call it a decal










some people are going to like it some are going to hate , I like it so thats why i but it on some of my cars. its tons of work, and its not for everyone.

this ones on my 68 convert.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i like that impala , but that crown is ugly . what are you using to make it?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 12:37 AM~11746732
> *i like that impala , but that crown is ugly . what are you using to make it?
> *


fiber glass and body filler


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

tapeing it to get a genaral shape?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see thats on your hopper, are you worried about it breaking off?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 12:48 AM~11746778
> *i see thats on your hopper, are you worried about it breaking off?
> *



NO. We have had no problems.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHERE IS THERE A GOOD PLACE IN SOUTHER CALi TO GET A GOOD FLAKE PAINT JOB AT A GOOD PRICE ?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Sep 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11743260
> *yup it is 3D dont know what else to call it so i call it a decal
> 
> 
> ...


its different, but kinda neat. how are you making these?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Oct 1 2008, 01:44 AM~11747023
> *WHERE IS THERE A GOOD PLACE IN SOUTHER CALi TO GET A GOOD FLAKE PAINT JOB AT A GOOD PRICE ?
> *



WY DONT UY GIVE MUFASA A CALL, HE GETS DOWN ON THAT TYPE OF PAINT ALSO !!
AND GOOD $$$!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10903717


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Oct 2 2008, 07:10 PM~11763952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 2 2008, 08:04 PM~11763896
> *its different, but kinda neat. how are you making these?
> *


We have a shop out here where my brothers do some of the art work, they hand draw the design then lay it all out, some can take weeks
Trans Am Fenders









Cobra Hood


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

not mine, but badass uffin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Oct 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11765227
> *We have a shop out here where my brothers do some of the art work, they hand draw the design then lay it all out, some can take weeks
> Trans Am  Fenders
> 
> ...


so your just building it up with bondo then? and grinding and shaping it out? how tall does it stick up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it.. 10 oz of flake..
which is about 2 1/2 jars...

gun gave me a lil problems but candy and patterns will cover it once im done with paint..
silver mini,standard, and a lil hint of jumbo. sprayed over the blk base..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12363037
> *fuck it.. 10 oz of flake..
> which is about 2 1/2 jars...
> 
> ...


how much did that shit run you? just for paint/flake.. uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12363160
> *how much did that shit run you? just for paint/flake.. uffin:
> *


i bought 1 gallon of clear.. 80 bucks..
i had half a jar of jumbo flake. but the other two ran me 80 bucks..
1 quart of hok sg-100.. $30 

i painted the car so labor free :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 7 2008, 07:43 PM~12362223
> *so your just building it up with bondo then? and grinding and shaping it out? how tall does it stick up?
> *


ya its alot of work, only about a 1/4 this is that lastest one my borthers did for my hopper.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 24 2008, 11:41 PM~11692532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice mini flake.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 24 2008, 08:21 PM~11691535
> *too much flake looks tacky
> *


Its a good thing that two things are for certain:

1. Chuck Norris will never cry
2. Too much flake is not possible


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 29 2008, 12:36 AM~11724933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


different i like it


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 09:44 PM~12363037
> *fuck it.. 10 oz of flake..
> which is about 2 1/2 jars...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 5 2009, 02:34 AM~12604803
> *Its a good thing that two things are for certain:
> 
> 1. Chuck Norris will never cry
> ...




you forgot number 3.......


3. opinions are like assholes everybody has one


FLAKE ON!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my bike front fender and seat :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the frame :biggrin:


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11721405
> *WELL WE WILL SPEAK WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN, OR YOU GONNA HIDE BEHIND YOUR MOM????
> *


watch out he has his caps on he means business :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Some of my flake work.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll be painting a HD here soon. She wants a dark ass purple with purple flakes. Going to try out a tip by MiFamilia about using a metallic color. I'll post pics when I finish it


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12617077
> *I'll be painting a HD here soon. She wants a dark ass purple with purple flakes. Going to try out a tip by MiFamilia about using a metallic color. I'll post pics when I finish it
> *


I would say use a black metallic base with HOK gold mini flake leaving just a hint of the base showing through then laydown HOK Kandy Purple. Good luck,and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84+Jan 5 2009, 09:18 PM~12617206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

That's kool use a straight black base with HOK fuchsia mini flake. lay the flake nice and heavy but still leave some black showing through. If you lay enough flake it wont look like black paint with purple flake , it will just look like a deep ass purple all the time. the showing black will just add to the depth .The red and black plastics look real nice !!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

here is an example just like you used red flake over a red base on ths I use HOK red miniflake over black leaving just a touch of black showing
























if you look real close in the last pic you can make out the black base but notice how it is quite a bit darker then the red flake on the bike you sprayed.


----------



## LIL ROOD (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 2 2008, 07:04 PM~11763896
> *its different, but kinda neat. how are you making these?
> *


Well I can say this props 2 u,your work, daring 2 be different and explaning how u did it. I can see the potential in it , liked the cobra keep it up. Coast air brush has a video on motorcycle tank sculpting using an epoxy mix. :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

I just realized I already posted in here on page 3 "OOPS" Sorry for the repost :twak:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84+Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12617680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn! I wouldn't even have thought that was at one point in the process black :0 :wow: :nicoderm: Looks fuckin clean


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 5 2009, 11:57 PM~12617792
> *here is an example just like you used red flake over a red base on ths I use HOK red miniflake over black leaving just a touch of black showing
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12617680
> *That's kool use a straight black base with HOK fuchsia mini flake. lay the flake nice and heavy but still leave some black showing through. If you lay enough flake it wont look like black paint with purple flake , it will just look like a deep ass purple all the time. the showing black will just add to the depth .The red and black plastics look real nice !!
> *


This may save me money on materials.....the bike is black already :0










This is the flake we are going with :cheesy:


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jan 5 2009, 10:19 PM~12617236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

i have blue and silver flake for sale the size is .015 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447723


----------

